# Help! Power Problem



## we4hubies (May 9, 2009)

I have my outback plugged in and the only thing working is the tv outlet and the microwave. I have checked the breakers. Could it be a fuse and why is it such a wide range of things not working????
Tina


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

is the socket in the bathroom tripped? It is the one with a red and black button in the middle. if mine trips, a few sockets down the line do not work.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Your converter must be failed or the main 40 amp fuses blown and your battery must drained.

You need a volt meter to check the system to see what has failed.


----------



## we4hubies (May 9, 2009)

Checked the bathroom gfi is fine. I discovered all the outlets are working. Not working is the range hood, refrigerator,and my pump,water heater, slide out switches!!I looked in the fuse box and none were tripped. How do you know if a fuse is blown and which one?????


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do you have a volt meter?


----------



## we4hubies (May 9, 2009)

No volt meter. Where can I pick one up?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sears is a good place but any auto parts store has them. They range in price from $5 to several hundred. You can get a really good one for less then $50.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I am confused ! Some of the stuff not working is 12 volt DC [ water pump , slides ,etc ] , but some is 110 volt AC . Do you have two problems?


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

After generous thought I believe all that is not working has a 12 volt component . Does outbackers use those small bayonet fuses?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnybrook29 said:


> I am confused ! Some of the stuff not working is 12 volt DC [ water pump , slides ,etc ] , but some is 110 volt AC . Do you have two problems?


Without 12vdc control there are several things that will not work on 110. The Fridge, water heater and AC all require 12 to operate on 110 vac.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnybrook29 said:


> After generous thought I believe all that is not working has a 12 volt component . Does outbackers use those small bayonet fuses?


Automotive blade type.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

You wouldn't happen to have a battery cut off switch, would you? Cable loose?







Like Andy says, get a volt meter....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

john7349 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a battery cut off switch, would you?


Even if there was one the converter should supply the trailer with 12vdc while plugged in. Assuming it was working.


----------



## we4hubies (May 9, 2009)

So if it does turn out to be the converter. Are these expensive to replace? Can one replace it yourself? Also I was only running a cord from my garage and don't have batteries hooked up in fact we haven't hooked up battery to the TT since we bought it since we camp where there is electricity and feel we didn't need it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Operation of the slide without batteries can burn out the converter. Replacement of the converter is about a 1 1/2 beer job if you replace it with the same type that is currently installed. Go to Bestconverters.com for more or less the best price and availability. That said you still need to get the volt meter to see for sure if the converter is dead.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

There ya go ! You must hook up the batteries. Twelve volts is what tells all dem things to work. You do not want your converter running all the time , let the batts take up the slack !


----------



## we4hubies (May 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help. We will install the batteries!(i will get the hubby on that)!! Ok so as far as the problem I just went into the TT to lock it up for the night and thought I will flip the breakers back and forth. Then I went outside and plugged in the cord which was unplugged because hubby told me to until he could check out the problem, well low and behold when I went inside everything worked. So now I'm confused







What I'm thinking is the breakers were tripped and I didn't see they were. Not sure on this and would welcome some input on what you think is mysteriously going on here


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bad breaker to the converter or loose wire.


----------



## we4hubies (May 9, 2009)

Oh and I did unplug it again!!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

we4hubies said:


> Oh and I did unplug it again!!!!!


You can use it plugged in and use just the converter for everything but the slide. Even then you can run the slide but it is bad for both the converter and the slide motor.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

On my TT, there is a big notice sticker adjacent to the switch (IN - OUT) for the slideout: it reads that the Batteries Must Be Connected To Operate The Slide.

If you have no batteries hooked up, and are running the slide in and out, I'm guessing that you either tripped the 12v breaker or blew out the power converter. My slide circuit breaker is 50 amps--that's on a 12 v line and the circuit breaker is in a little plastic protective case very close to the batteries. It is fed directly from the batteries, and the output of that special 12v breaker goes to the switch and then the slide motor.

The breaker is self-contained, and you reset the breaker by just pressing on the dimple on top. Very different from a household breaker setup. Maybe that breaker is tripped. If so, hook up your battery (ies) and reset that breaker and try again.

Definitely time for a voltage check at the output of the converter. If it's zero, it's either the breaker or you toasted it. But don't despair! You can now buy a really nice three stage power converter that does everything you wanted it to do, as well as change the baby's diapers..


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

As far as getting a Voltmeter, you can get one at Wal-mart cheap that will do the job. The fuses are normal automotive fuses, get them in the Automotive electric aisle. If you would look at them, there is a silver square wire loop that goes from one side to the other. If it's burnt out, the wire will be melted apart, so easy to tell. On the breakers, sometimes they do trip but don't move very far so look like they are still on when they're not. Usually it doesn't hurt anything to flip them all off and then back on to be sure they are set. If after resetting them, you hear a click and it goes back off, there is something wrong and you must run it down and fix it before resetting the breaker again. that's what they are there for. It may be something as simple as having the microwave, refridge and a hairdryer all trying to run at the same time while the AC is running. (3500 watts total power available; AC 1650, hairdryer 1100, microwave 1100 =3850 watts w/o fridge.) Reminds me of the old "Green Acres" show with the numbering system for the generator. Glad things works again.


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

One other off topic point. It is VERY ILLEGAL to tow a trailer over 1000# without a battery installed so breakaway will work. I've read it is a big time fine if noticed by police. Also if you had an accident, you could be in BIG trouble if judge thinks lack of proper breakaway contributed.

A small motorcycle battery meets that need, but of course would not work for slide or electric tongue jack.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

chuck&gail said:


> One other off topic point. It is VERY ILLEGAL to tow a trailer over 1000# without a battery installed so breakaway will work. I've read it is a big time fine if noticed by police. Also if you had an accident, you could be in BIG trouble if judge thinks lack of proper breakaway contributed.
> 
> A small motorcycle battery meets that need, but of course would not work for slide or electric tongue jack.


I think it is a seasonal but you are correct, if it is towed it has to have one.


----------



## we4hubies (May 9, 2009)

WOW! I'm sure learning a lot here. I had no clue about this and I thank you all for sharing this information with me! I knew it was a great decision to join this forum last summer! I plan to get a volt meter today to make sure all is working well. I'm sure I will have more questions on this matter!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Guys, thanks for the explanations. I was planning to not have a battery once this current battery dies because I never camp without shore power. I thought the converter is powerful enough to handle all DC requirements. I am so glad I read this thread....


----------



## we4hubies (May 9, 2009)

Ok so I picked up a voltage meter. Need help with where and what I test with it!! Thanks


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Remember that with most volt meters, you will need to change the settings from AC to DC or vice versa before you test the 12V and 120V systems. You may also have to change the scale, i.e. 0-20V, 20-200V etc. Wouldn't want to see you blow up the meter on the first use.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> Remember that with most volt meters, you will need to change the settings from AC to DC or vice versa before you test the 12V and 120V systems. You may also have to change the scale, i.e. 0-20V, 20-200V etc. Wouldn't want to see you blow up the meter on the first use.


.....or also _not_ measure voltage with the meter set to measure resistance (ohms)!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lets start with the converter. You will need to take the cover off and you will see two large screw terminals. With nothing extra running in the trailer, set the meter to the 0 to 20 DC scale and then check across the two large terminals. It should read 13.2 or possible 13.6 vdc. Then turn on some load like the furnace and see if the voltage is stable or jumps up to 14.2. The fan in the converter should also kick on at this point.


----------

